# New addition to my collection 1934 Aerocycle!



## jacdan98 (Jul 7, 2012)

New addition to my collection 1934 Aerocycle! Bike is going to Bob Strucel for restoration. View attachment 57202


----------



## bricycle (Jul 7, 2012)

Good for you, keep us posted on progress....


----------



## slick (Jul 7, 2012)

JEALOUS, JEALOUS, JEALOUS!!!! Good job buddy! Looks like you need the correct front hub for that. Bricycle had one for sale here, right Brian?? The ribbed Morrow/musselman?


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 7, 2012)

Let me know Slick about that hub?


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 7, 2012)

*Wow!*

My dream bike!  ENVY!


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 7, 2012)

@ bricycle I'll keep you posted!


----------



## dxmadman (Jul 8, 2012)

*Wish upon a Star*

I thought Areocycles was make believe like leprechauns n Eskimos


----------



## mruiz (Jul 8, 2012)

*dream dream dream*

some day I will find me one.
 Mitch


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Aerocycle*

If you find one keep it they are getting harder & harder to find!


----------



## prewarkid (Jul 11, 2012)

*Money talks! B.S. walks*

You can find one if you really want one.  You just have to be ready to pay top cashola!


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 11, 2012)

*Correct*



prewarkid said:


> You can find one if you really want one.  You just have to be ready to pay top cashola!





That's right! It's all about the cash.


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 11, 2012)

Amen prewarkid! You have to pay the cost to be the boss!


----------

